# one good cat one bad cat!



## anniecarter (Jan 25, 2008)

i have two male kittens of 6 months. one is a pro at using the litter tray, he never misses or soils in the house. the other one poos on towels or curtains on a twice weekly basis. they have been to the vets and neither of themhave anything worng with them physically. i have noticed that he only goes on clean items whichhave just been washed. i keep the tray clean and dont change the litter brand! the tray is close to the back door so they can get to it easily.i am not sure A) what else i can try and B) how i should deal with his behavior when he does it.

HELP! 

thanks Annie (Reuben and Henry)


----------



## anniecarter (Jan 25, 2008)

also he uses the tray most of the time! and he will soil the curtain when i am sitting in the room! 

heeeeeelp! x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

As we females are all to aware some boys(i've found with our lot) are just plane lazy and mardy, or it could be your other lad stressing him for whatever reason. Maybe try 2 litter trays and see how they get on,at this age they are becoming young males as opposed to kittens(even though they are,to us at least) so it could be a dominance issue-the one using the tray all the time being the dominant. Are they neutered? Good luck Annie and do let us know what you try and how you and they get on I say this because it's not always a lazy issue-honestlyIf your cat is blatantly dumping/weeing in front of you it's a fair betting he's unhappy about something and this is the plan of action he can come up with to tell youOr if neither are neutered it could be that he's spraying because his body is sexually frustrated but being a kitt his head just thinks he needs to go.


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,
It could be the smell of the just washed items, perhaps try useing a different detergent. ( my dog goes silly when she smells fabric conditioner.)


----------



## jobrian (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello

I have a small kitten and have experienced ziggys naughty ways!
I found everytime he eats, I pick him up and put him in the litter tray... try giving this a go


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

You can buy a spray called Cat attract from good pet shops like Pets at Home
You spray were you want the cat to do his toilet duties and they are attracted to the smell 
You might have to use two litter trays as males do like there own tray.
Some litter have this in it and is so much easier to train lazy kittens
Good luck!


----------



## anniecarter (Jan 25, 2008)

i have now tried to get another litter tray. it has been since friday and i have only had one accident shall we say! this time it was in the bath...a new place so i'm not sure if he did it on purpose or if he was stuck in the bath!lol! 

i would like anyones imput into how i should deal with him when he does it as i am not sure wether to tell him off or ignore him of what. he knows he has done wrong because when i pick him up after to put him in the tray he hangs like a dead weight in my hands! lol! 

its funny in retrospect but not at the time and not on my cream carpet and curtain! lol!

thanks annie and company

xxx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

To stop him doing his toilet "Do Dar's'' in the bath leave a little water in the bottom of the bath  he will soon jump back out of the bath


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

When you clean out his tray try and leave a tiny bit of "wet" litter in as boys especially(or at least Siamese) don't like it at all when we invade their toilet and clean all of their smell completely If this isn't the case and he still insists on going in the bath-it could be that he feels his tray isn't deep enough,or try getting a water plant squirty bottle feeder-clean one-and squirt him with a little water everytime he doesn't use his tray-but do this immediately as he does a "whoopsie" i know this is a tried and harmless but effective teqnique-You could even rename this little teqnique-The AnnieCarter's cream carpet cleaner I know -i'm a born geniusKeep us updated Annie-you'll get their i promise-it's not him being Dirty-it's us silly humans-we sometimes just take a while to hear what they're sayingGood luck


----------



## anniecarter (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks for your help guys, the training is on hlod for now as they are having some 'gastric issues'! they are on a bit of a detox so its hard to tell if they have an accident if its just because of their upset tummies. i will be back to work on it soon though!

i have tried the water spray idea when ihave caught him doing it tho, he deffinately doesnt like it so hopefully it will deter him!

Annie and Co
xxx


----------

